# ANyone else go through college without making a single friend??



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have one semester left and I don't see it happening at this point. I had high hopes for my college experience *sigh*. I guess I was meant to be friendless forever. I hear making friends after college is impossible even for normies. I really screwed my life up. Now there's no fixing it. COllege was my last chance. You won god. You made my life ****. **** you.


----------



## blacklist (Apr 2, 2015)

This is my last semester and I've made no friends either. Lol. I didn't really try to though, I had many opportunities. I'd kinda rather be alone in college. No one to bother me while I study and get my **** done.


----------



## NO FRIEND (Apr 9, 2015)

I also have high hope for college to make friends


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

None that lasted afterwards at least.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

you have to reach out before people extend their hand


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Yup i went through schooling with barely a single friend.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

My 1st semester of college is almost over and no friends. Though i have made a couple (literally 2) class buddies that work with me during group assignments. I don't mind not having friends, but I need to build up a network in order to get somewhere, sigh. 

If only setting up social networks were as easy as setting up a wifi network. 


You can always take more college courses, if you have the money.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Six weeks left; no friends so far. And I've had 12 different housemates during my three years here.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

people like me then they figure out how lame I am and how unpopular i am then they make fun of me behind my back.. they invite me clubbing and to parties and try to find me on Facebook. but me.. I'm in a whole different world than everyone else.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

This week was the last week of classes for me. I can safely say I went through university without making a single friend


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I did. I thought it could be a new start for me.

Ha...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah I did.....no friends but did finish with a 3.66 GPA. Gave me more time to study. I can't make "real" friends to save my life.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I was never able to make friends in grade, middle or high school...don't know why I thought college would be any different. It's cool though, I'm in college for the experience I'm trying to get the f*** out ASAP. I plan on enjoying life when I actually have money to do the things I want mainly traveling


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

HMmm my definition of a friend is someone who likes me for who I am and doesn't mind being around me (on and off campus) 

so by my definition... no I don't have friends ...


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> you have to reach out before people extend their hand


This is true...

people aren't obligated to be your friend...

both sides have to offer something;

what would other people gain by befriending you: a person w/ positive energy? someone they can rely on and trust..what?

sometimes I find myself being a bit entitle.. wishingthey would come to me..

how come I can't go to them ^__^

I need to work on social skillz lolol


----------



## Green153028 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm a sophomore right now and my first year i actually made a lot of friends (Ilived in a learning community that might be it). I had a big falling out with my two closest friends and as a result i came into sophomore year with no legit friends. It was lonely but I kinda am used to doing my own thing since i am an only child. It's like the last few weeks of school and I'm finally reaching out to people and they are embracing me in and i feel like things are going in a positive direction


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

me


----------



## JMac525 (Mar 12, 2015)

I went through the first year and a half of college without making any friends and dealing with one of the worst roommates humanly imaginable the first year. Through pure luck, I made one friend when I was playing a video game in the dorm lounge. I've made three in total out of that. Not that many, but I'm proud of the few I've made and will miss seeing them as much after graduation next month.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Jesuszilla said:


> I was never able to make friends in grade, middle or high school...don't know why I thought college would be any different. It's cool though, I'm in college for the experience I'm trying to get the f*** out ASAP. I plan on enjoying life when I actually have money to do the things I want mainly traveling


I've always gotten along better with instructors than with students. The only other girl in this class has her cellphone out all the time and is boring. My instructor helps me learn cool stuff and lets us use the cool screw-grabbing tools.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> I have one semester left and I don't see it happening at this point. I had high hopes for my college experience *sigh*. I guess I was meant to be friendless forever. I hear making friends after college is impossible even for normies. I really screwed my life up. Now there's no fixing it. COllege was my last chance. You won god. You made my life ****. **** you.


Join a club!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

College is a huge joke. It's just a huge corporate scam....


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

iCod said:


> College is a huge joke. It's just a huge corporate scam....


I get an internship, though, and I'm less of a numskull than most of my classmates.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I've always gotten along better with instructors than with students. The only other girl in this class has her cellphone out all the time and is boring. My instructor helps me learn cool stuff and lets us use the cool screw-grabbing tools.


I too got along better with instructors than students, however that's not even the case in college anymore. I think even with lower anxiety than my first time in college I am become more withdrawn socially which sounds like an odd conundrum. Because I can talk, I'm actively choosing not too more than ever.

What class or major are you in that there is only one other girl?


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

this has been me throughout my years in college. No friends, just acquaintances that disappear after the semester is over. Spent 2 years living on campus and 2 years off campus by myself essentially in isolation in college which is kind of an oxymoron. I just recently starting playing sports with ppl in my major off campus so that is a bit of an accomplishment but I wouldnt consider them friends that I hang out constantly on and off campus. I encourage others just getting into college to not be like me and actually try or try harder to get involved and not be cognizant of other ppls judgements. Being isolated for such a long time has just skewed my own vision of myself that i begin to think that I am not normal, or even human.


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

I have people that I talk to everyday here at college who are pretty nice but I wouldn't classify them as friends. Last year I thought I made some friends who I thought would want to hang out with me but I was wrong. When this year started, they never once came to visit me. I'd see them and they'd say hi but that was it. A lot of people I know talk to me, greet me, and ask me how I'm doing or how things are going but it's all idle small talk. I'm used to it but I've realized that somehow there's always a barrier to making relationships go past being just acquaintances. 

I do have a few close friends back at home but they go to school quite far. We call each other and try to meet up the few times we're back at home but it's difficult because college can sure make people really busy.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm finishing 2/3 of my studies and I haven't made a single friend yet. It's not likely to happen as I have no idea how to make friends or how to speak to strangers.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

I had a couple of acquaintances that I spoke to on a daily basis, and did group projects with and such, but none of which I saw or spoke outside of college. Needless to say, by the time I graduated, I lost all contact with them.


----------



## pineapplecat (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm about to start my 3rd year at uni (out of 4) and still haven't made any friends, don't see it happening either. I also had high expectations and was majorly disappointed. Every year I've convinced myself before starting the semester that this year will be different and I'll make at least one friend. Nope. I can't even talk talk to my tutors/lecturers. I feel so disconnected from everyone when I'm there.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

No lasting friendships at least. The friends I made eventually forgot about me and unfriended me on Facebook due to lack of contact.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> None that lasted afterwards at least.


Same here.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I made friends and then lost them very quickly...
actually my freshman year I made 2 friends (but lots of acquantances)
one went to a diff school so we drifted apart
and the other one I started to avoid because I became paranoid and extremely depressed


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

I did not make any friends at college either. I did try to befriend this 
girl who was really nice, smart and pretty. We were different, but that's fine she was really into tennis, volleyball and other sports meanwhile I'm not really that into sports(watching sports maybe, but playing sports eh...not really).I thought we were friends, but when I came over her dorm, I was invited of course, her roommate friends must have convinced her not to be my friend. For the next day, when I tried to say "hi" to her she called me creepy, then apologized and walked off it was weird and awkward . I mean she was so nice to me the day before.Oh well, right after that incident I gave up on making friends at college and decided to concentrate on school. 

So my point is that if its any consolation here. I know people want to have friends like the ones on the "Facts Of Life", but at college its not the end of the world if you don't have friends at school. Now that I look back at it I'm glad I did not make friends at college I mean who needs a friend that might make you party all night and jeopardize your future. And the friend drama who needs it. So anyone who is at college just concentrate on your school work and don't worry maybe at when you have a head start on your career maybe you'll meet some wonderful friends at work if not then you'll always have this forum :group. I'm just trying to be comforting by the way :yes


----------



## jakester13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Going through the end of my third year now, and I can say I made "1" sort of real friend. Although I am pretty sure once school is over, we won't talk anymore.

I also had some "friends" from high school going into college, and well that ended. 

Some college experience huh. What happened to those so call "best years of your lives ****". Blah blah


----------



## MiyaY (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm an international student in Canada and I'm having a lot of trouble making friends with the native. I do have some friends in University, but 90% of them are international students like me.


----------



## facelessvoid (Mar 17, 2015)

2 years at my current University. 0 friends here.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Me @ Zero. Cero.صفر . Zilch. I just did my thing at this sh&tty university by getting a good Gpa& graduating at the top 10% of my senior class here..which has now opened an opportunity for me to move far away from here this summer. So, f^#k the rest.

Can't say that I didn't try though. I did some bold things my first 2 years & even joined 3-5 clubs. That's all gone out the window though. I'm tired of the cliques, gossip, fakeness & judgmental people around here. Counting down til May 9.


----------



## Mysteriouschic (May 3, 2013)

I joined the 2nd semester this year. I never made friends everyone was in their groups already . It was hard also a big course. I spent my whole semester in the library or coffee shops. I know people around college rarely ever see them just not my course.


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

I personally always find myself making acquaintances (who I eventually lose contact with in the end), but never close friends, like the BFF type. I'm naturally kind of a loner anyway, so that probably doesn't help. I guess I just have unrealistic ideas of how a friendship should be or how it should be developed. I never knew how to go about making friends. It seemed a lot easier in elementary school. haha.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

A lot of college friendships might fall off just those from high school as people go their separate ways. Hopefully it's not impossible to make friends after college, but leading up to now it does seem pretty hopeless.


----------



## VGMaster12 (May 13, 2015)

I used to go to a four-year university, and I always had friends there, but that was only because friends were literally forced upon you. :b

What I mean is that the school would put the freshmen in social groups based on what majors they had. Mine was "Computer Science/Engineering" (my major was the former).


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Like a few of the the other posters before me said, I just made acquaintances that went no where. I actually did me this one really cool girl, we had similar interests and both admitted to having SA. Nut I suppose because of our SA we couldn't communicate with each other properly, haha. 
Plus, I haven't really tried as hard I probably could to make any friends, or even acquaintances. It's difficult, and there are a lot of childish people that don't really interest me, either. 
I am transferring to a different university next spring, perhaps I'll make some friends then, I hope.


----------



## jcksterx (Apr 13, 2015)

Finishing Second year of college and I also haven't made any friends. It's hard cause a lot of people have their cliques and stuff. So I just don't bother trying anymore .


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

i even helped out couple of people to do assignments and group projects. 
I did not get a single "thank you" after the professor graded them. Also, i don't even receive a just a simple "hello" from the people that i helped out while walking around hallways unless i say it to them first.
im so confused. i am about to give up trying to be nice to people. 
are people just taking advantage over me?
On the other hand, all the professors that i have taken previously still have conversations with me whenever i see them unless they are really busy.


----------



## bibio32 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just finished my first year at college and my only friend is my roommate (we've been friends our whole lives) We live off campus which I like because I don't have to deal with "dorm life" and whatever that can entail. If I'm not in class, I'm either at the library or in my room.


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

This is one problem I am experiencing right now. I feel like college is high school Pt. 2. Well... maybe when you go away for school like I did. I don't like to force myself on others and now everyone has formed into these cliques at my school. The time where everyone was open to making friends was when I had my mental breakdown and was in no shape to socialize. No one is interested in making new friends now going into my junior year because they obviously "don't know them" and don't want to have to go through the whole process of getting to know someone. Some people are stuck in this concept of "no new friends" and staying loyal to the ones they've known for so long. Some are so quick to dispose of their friends if a little incident happens. A lot of it has to do with egos and insecurities if you ask me. It's sad.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, as if I wasn't an easy target...


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Depends on what you define as "friend" lol


----------

